# Major Projects of Modern Russia (recently completed and/or under way)



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this with us =D


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

I have some curiosity about Russia.

As such the expectation of Russian life today, I say this Russian happier with the situation in the country? 

I know that many Russians once wanted to leave the country, and this situation is like today?

I read some materials that Russians are more satisfied with life, which also increased the birth, right?


sorry so many questions to answer when you have time


----------



## Bhound (Mar 14, 2012)

Discount Russia at your own peril. The bear has truely awakened:banana:


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Transformers production new plant, Ufa, production started in 2010


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

FEW OF THE PROJECTS IN MEDICINE - HEALTHCARE

In Tula opened a new Dialysis Center









Photos from http://www.tvtula.ru/news/tula/2013/01/17/21565/main.html

In Barnaul opened a new Federal Center of Traumatology, Orthopaedics and Endoprosthesis




































Photos from http://www.kp.ru/daily/26015/2938070/

In Kurgan regional Perinatal Center opened



























Photos from http://www.kurganobl.ru/12235.html


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh Thanks


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

in Lapino, Odintsovo district, Moscow region officially opened new Hospital for Obstetrics and Gynecology.






















































Photos from http://odinews.ru/news/krupneishii-perinatalnyi-centr-Rossii-otkrylsya-v-Odintsovskom-raione/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

I know that these are not the major projects and that there are a lot of these in medicine, but we were asked by Phayer to put here smth about the wealthcare and medicine.

Ánd another thing when you say that the architecture is below western standards it´s not correct to say so, everything is ok with the architecture and it correspondes to all the normes and standards for the buildings like this, simplimente it is very functional and simple, they just can´t spend a lot of money to make interesting architecture as all the buildings are constructed with the money of the federal programes, what not permit additional costs.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Chubakka, I think it would be ok to put here some not major but "medium sized" :lol: projects too, not new schooles or health care centers of course, but new large hospitals and plants will be nice to see here, as sdelanouna.sru is only for a russian major public, and here this kind of stuff can be shown to the people from all over the world.
The thing is that some "experts" in the West, like Farid Zakharia, for example, still say that Russian industry is totally ruined and bedraggled, which is lie.


----------



## jaguarinstict (Aug 17, 2012)

Phayer no its not true!believe me its antirussian american propaganda!


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm making propaganda anti-russia? hahahahahahaha provided when ?

every American has to hate russia? or every Russian must hate an American? let's stop this idiocy, we are not in a cold war. our enemies are terrorists of Al-Qaeda and Chechen, and not each other.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

really nice


----------



## Rhino (Dec 31, 2004)

I have to say, this has become my favorite thread because of content & images and over all shock in seeing things I had no idea about. Thank you very much for opening the door to us.


----------



## jaguarinstict (Aug 17, 2012)

Pyaher checnya is part of Russia!i dont hate the muslims or the Americans i mean the peoples but dont forget the terorrist in Russia financed always from other countries like USA or like Turkey or some other countries in EU as Finland and UK!well if you want to have good relations with us must these relationships be based on HONESTY and only!!!


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

hahahaha Finland terrorist .....

Well from what I know exists until today in clashes region of Chechnya and Dagestan. watched videos of Chechen cutting the head of Russian soldiers. part of the territory has more than exterminate them before they spread across the country. and how russia is huge if they take care of everything was already.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

End of off topic here


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*New Airport in Belgorod:*








Michael Koinov









Michael Koinov









Michael Koinov









Michael Koinov









Michael Koinov


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*NEW METRO STATIONS OF RUSSIA*

*"Dostoyevskaya", Moscow (June 19, 2010):*








d0cent

*"Maryina Roshcha", Moscow (June 19, 2010):*








Wikipedia

*"Zolotaya Niva", Novosibirsk (October 7, 2010):*








Gelio

*"Kozya Sloboda", Kazan (December 30, 2010):*








Askario

*"Obvodny Kanal", Saint Petersburg (December 30, 2010):*








Dj Fonar


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*"Botanicheskaya", Yekaterinburg (November 28, 2011):*








AlMax

*"Borisovo", Moscow (December 2, 2011):*








Битцевский панк

*"Shipilovskaya", Moscow (December 2, 2011):*








Битцевский панк

*"Zyablikovo", Moscow (December 2, 2011):*








Igor Vanin

*"Admiralteyskaya", Saint Petersburg (December 28, 2011):*








Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*"Chkalovskaya", Yekaterinburg (July 28, 2012):*








Ekburg

*"Novokosino", Moscow (August 30, 2012):*








Link

*"Gorkovskaya", Nizhny Novgorod (November 5, 2012):*








s1rus


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## ledeled (Jan 15, 2008)

del


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

*New airport terminal, Simferopol*


----------

